# Ram ICs only



## madelyn (Jun 6, 2013)

I have 40 kg of ram that i'm busy refining. At the moment I'm burning all the ICs of with the torch one buy one cause I don't want to much chemical waists.
All these ICs still contain there connecting legs so I took a bunch about 250gram and try to see what I can make off it.
I first burned Ics with the torch til they turned white or atleast most of them. 
Next I crushed in a ball mill, than through all meterial through a fine sieve and than ran a magnet over the fine powder,removing all magnetic meterial. I than started washing and to my disappointment got no gold at the bottom,only a few black and silvery metallic parts that is still mixed with a little black powder. 
Does ram Ics even contain gold or am I going completely wrong with my process?


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 6, 2013)

madelyn said:


> I have 40 kg of ram that i'm busy refining. At the moment I'm burning all the ICs of with the torch one buy one cause I don't want to much chemical waists.
> All these ICs still contain there connecting legs so I took a bunch about 250gram and try to see what I can make off it.
> I first burned Ics with the torch til they turned white or atleast most of them.
> Next I crushed in a ball mill, than through all meterial through a fine sieve and than ran a magnet over the fine powder,removing all magnetic meterial. I than started washing and to my disappointment got no gold at the bottom,only a few black and silvery metallic parts that is still mixed with a little black powder.
> Does ram Ics even contain gold or am I going completely wrong with my process?



Hi Madelyn 

yes Ram IC do contain gold 

and the incinerating is correct until they are white , then you can crush them in your hands
if they are incinerated correct then you will have ash and some magnetic metal left , use magnet to get the metallic parts out.

and now we come to the tricky part, there are some very fine gold wires ( they are almost impossible to see, and if you use a ball mill they may be even smaller ) 
I did try the panning part and got frustrated as i also could see no gold.

so finally i went to chemicals and that works fine ( the gold is so fine that even HCL / clorox will do the trick ) but you will get other metal in the mix as well 

read Hoke first on how to handle the other metals 

scm


----------



## madelyn (Jun 6, 2013)

From what I understand is that you put the whole fine sieved powder in the chemicals for metal extraction and than you filter out the powders or do you first wash and than use chemicals?


----------



## Claudie (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827


----------



## madelyn (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link Claudie. I tried to search the forum but could not find a suitable thread like this one. It helps a lot.


----------



## kkmonte (Jun 6, 2013)

with such a small amount of gold in each chip, wouldn't it be possible/probable that you are even spending more in fuel with the torch to incinerate the chips? Not sure what type of torch you are using...


----------



## madelyn (Jun 7, 2013)

It's just normal Lpg gas, but I thought about it and I wil setup a blower with charcoal the next time. This was just for a test run.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 7, 2013)

Proper and thorough incineration is the key in this. I mean gold is so soft so it will be mashed or literally painted on metallic parts from inside of IC when they are processed in ball mill.
I have seen that.
I rather spend extra time to incinerate. When I cant crush whole IC after first incineration with just my fingers, I put it to fire again. I like to have bonding wires as wires not powder, that ensure I do not have any significant loss when I wash crushed material. Wires then tend to accumulate in nice ball and are harder to move than gold powder.


----------



## 924T (Jan 7, 2014)

I've searched the forum with different search terms, and was unable to find an answer to this question, so
I'll post it here since this thread is about Ram ICs only:

Is the yield from the DDR2/3 ram equal to, or higher or lower than with the PC100/133 or PC2100-3200 Ram?
I'm approaching this on a Kg of chips, (it looks like would take a lot more sticks of DDR2/3 Ram to come up with a Kg
of chips, than with the older Ram).

Does anybody have actual yield data on the DDR2/3 they're willing to share?

Cheers,

Mike


----------

